# Charleston Fishing Guide



## mpsj33 (Jul 29, 2014)

I will be in Charleston in September and would love to go out with a guide service for an afternoon. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have looked and found two or three that look fine, but wanted to one here and ask first. Thanks.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Lots of guides in the IOP(Isle of Palms) area. Call the IOP marina. they can hook you up. It's close to some of the best fishing. This time of year can be crowed. If you want less crowds. Just short drive North will get you into the Cape Romain preserve. You would be leaving out of Buck Hall Landing or the Bull Island ramp. Some of the IOP guides will run up. But that is a lot of seat time in the ICW. The bite is on right now. And will just be better in September.  What date will you be there? You may get lucky and be on a flood tide. You can wade for tailers in the grass.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If the dude has a pony tail. In a HB Guide. Avoid him at all cost. Total Ahole


----------



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

lax,

Capt Harry Tomlinson is a dear friend of mine and outstanding guide. PM me and I will be more than willing to help you coordinate a trip. He is a very passionate guide with the a energetic approach to fishing. 

Let me know!


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and call the Lowcountry Fly Shop in Charleston. Talk to Scotty Davis. He's dialed in and runs a killer fly shop.


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

If its reds otf that you are after Hunter Allen(Lighter Breeze Charters). Scotty D is known to be legit as well. Both are real fly fishing guides. Peter Brown is another but probably already booked. Sept is a great time here..PM me if you have any questions


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Call Chris Wilson. He knows his stuff and will put you on huge reds.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Call Chris Wilson. He knows his stuff and will put you on huge reds.


x2

http://www.charlestonflyfishingguide.com/


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

Yup, Chris Wilson is another at the top of the list.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Call Chris Wilson. He knows his stuff and will put you on huge reds.[/b]




Excellent!





Please, post pictures of Chris Wilson catching HHHHUUUUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! reds on a fish pole. It's now 8-12-14.


----------

